# FB Page for Lifted ATV/SXS



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

I created a page for people to post there lifted atv's and/or sxs's! Just post on the wall with what you have and i will repost it as the page so people can see what you have. Give a lil descripton of what you have and mods, i will also tag you in it  lets see how this all goes!


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

What's the name of it.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

lifted atv/sxs


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

Good stuff


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

bump. Let's see if we can get this page going. If you have a lifted ATV/SXS, or even a ATV/SXS that is modified, post it up on the wall with a description of your mods and ill repost it for ya! 

https://www.facebook.com/LiftedATVSXS


----------

